# Weight of a plow?



## RWilkinson (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

I have a 2018 Ram 3500 with a diesel. What is a comfortable weight for a plow to prevent wear on front suspension by just having the constant plow weight on? 
I’m looking at the western pro series 2 ( (650 pounds) and the western v plus ( 820 lbs). I only do residential driveways. I would like to leave the plow on full time during the winter. I do short trips with truck when not plowing. 
Thanks Everyone!


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

650 lbs. is nothing for a 3500. If you don't take the plow off, it would be good to set in on the ground when not in use to relax the suspension.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

RWilkinson said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have a 2018 Ram 3500 with a diesel. What is a comfortable weight for a plow to prevent wear on front suspension by just having the constant plow weight on?
> I'm looking at the western pro series 2 ( (650 pounds) and the western v plus ( 820 lbs). I only do residential driveways. I would like to leave the plow on full time during the winter. I do short trips with truck when not plowing.
> Thanks Everyone!


Westerns go on and off very easily. Buddy of mine takes about a minute seconds to hook it up. I would just take it off when not in use. I could see the old stuff keeping it on all the time, but the new stuff seems to go on and off easily.

Even with residential, the v would come in handy. You can go to the garage in straight mode, then put it slightly in v to prevent spill off, then in scoop to stack your pile - all with minimal spill off. Just my opinion. I know plenty of guys with straight blades (including myself) that make it work.

650 would be better for the truck, but 820 would be fine


----------



## RWilkinson (Jan 6, 2019)

johnhenry1933 said:


> 650 lbs. is nothing for a 3500. If you don't take the plow off, it would be good to set in on the ground when not in use to relax the suspension.


Thanks for the reply. Good idea for having the plow in ground resting to allow the suspension to relax. I don't have a place to store plow without renting a storage. I would rent spring to fall. I would keep plow on truck to prevent theft. Hopefully


----------



## RWilkinson (Jan 6, 2019)

JMHConstruction said:


> Westerns go on and off very easily. Buddy of mine takes about a minute seconds to hook it up. I would just take it off when not in use. I could see the old stuff keeping it on all the time, but the new stuff seems to go on and off easily.
> 
> Even with residential, the v would come in handy. You can go to the garage in straight mode, then put it slightly in v to prevent spill off, then in scoop to stack your pile - all with minimal spill off. Just my opinion. I know plenty of guys with straight blades (including myself) that make it work.
> 
> 650 would be better for the truck, but 820 would be fine


How heavy is your plow? Just asking because I wouldn't want to go with a plow which is to light that the plow doesn't remove packed snow from tire marks, ect.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about 820# on a 1 ton truck.
I've got 770# plows on 3/4 ton trucks.

Also, lower it when its parked.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I have an OLD meyer plow on an '04 Chevy 2500. Meyer site says 846 lbs. If that's correct, you will be fine with either one


----------



## RWilkinson (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks Everyone for the useful information. I will go with the heavier plow @ 820 pounds. I feel more comfortable now with the updated info. 
Have a great day!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

RWilkinson said:


> Thanks Everyone for the useful information. I will go with the heavier plow @ 820 pounds. I feel more comfortable now with the updated info.
> Have a great day!


Doing residential driveways, you'll be glad you got the v plow.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

That's not to say you won't have wear items. Expect to do extra maintenance with any plow truck. Ball joints, wheel bearings, suspension and other front end items will wear faster.

They also make locks for the plow so someone can't easily just hook it up. I think you can buy one for the westerns. My old meyer I just drilled a piece of square tubing, put it over the "finger" that goes on the mount, and lock it with a trailer hitch lock. Westerns hook up differently, so buying the 50-100 dollar locking mechanism may be easier


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

RWilkinson said:


> How heavy is your plow? Just asking because I wouldn't want to go with a plow which is to light that the plow doesn't remove packed snow from tire marks, ect.


You'll never be able to get the hardpak up without down pressure


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

RWilkinson said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have a 2018 Ram 3500 with a diesel. What is a comfortable weight for a plow to prevent wear on front suspension by just having the constant plow weight on?
> I'm looking at the western pro series 2 ( (650 pounds) and the western v plus ( 820 lbs). I only do residential driveways. I would like to leave the plow on full time during the winter. I do short trips with truck when not plowing.
> Thanks Everyone!


I believe that 820 lbs. MVP+ is a 7' 6" V plow. Go with at least a 8' 6" v plow. Steel is 880 lbs., poly is 847 lbs. Plus whatever the mount weighs. You'll be fine with any of Westerns V plows.

NYH1.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

RW, Don't forget a rear ballast, min. of 600 lbs.(8 - 80lb cement bags work good ) placed near the tailgate. This will
take a lot of weight/pressure off those frt. end parts. Post some pics of truck/plow when done.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> RW, Don't forget a rear ballast, min. of 600 lbs.(8 - 80lb cement bags work good ) placed near the tailgate. This will
> take a lot of weight/pressure off those frt. end parts. Post some pics of truck/plow when done.


Hah. The only problem w/ bags of cement is they'll be rocks in spring. Bags of sand or gravel works well, filled concrete blocks, or bags of salt, cement, concrete (whatever) in waterproof containers so they don't spoil.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

^ I wrap in a blue tarp to try to keep it dry , under the tonneau cover


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

johnhenry1933 said:


> Hah. The only problem w/ bags of cement is they'll be rocks in spring. Bags of sand or gravel works well, filled concrete blocks, or bags of salt, cement, concrete (whatever) in waterproof containers so they don't spoil.


Wouldnt it be advantage to just use salt bags as your weight.


----------

